# Julius Studio Light Tent



## mrgator (Jun 18, 2015)

I ran across this on Ebay and was wondering if anyone had any info. on it?   Pros, cons, worth a shot?  16" Photo Studio Photography Light Tent Backdrop Kit Lighting in A Box 40cm Cube | eBay

Thanks!   
Erik


----------



## alphageek (Jun 18, 2015)

Several of us have some variation of this.    The only thing that I have to say is that the listing about the lights is a bit "generous" with the quality of the lights.    I find that I've switched to alternate lighting for better pictures.

(Note that if you do find lighting to be an issue, don't mix lights.   One type of good bulb across all of your lights will make things better for you long term.)


----------



## edstreet (Jun 18, 2015)

The tent is small but workable. 

The lights on that is very weak and subpar.  However they may be decent for effect fill but you would have to monitor decay and you can do very creative things with a blend of light color temperatures


----------



## farmer (Jun 20, 2015)

*Might be money ahead*



mrgator said:


> I ran across this on Ebay and was wondering if anyone had any info. on it?   Pros, cons, worth a shot?  16" Photo Studio Photography Light Tent Backdrop Kit Lighting in A Box 40cm Cube | eBay
> 
> Thanks!
> Erik


 
Well if its 25 bucks hear that means it sold for about 5 bucks in china.
You might be better off with a LED Flash lite a roll of toilet paper and a rubber band.


----------



## BSea (Jun 21, 2015)

That's the one I bought.  It works, but the backdrops are terrible.  They wrinkle easily.  I ended up buying a gray foam board for a background. The lights work OK, but I'm about to buy new lights (at least 3) to get the lighting more uniform.

It's a good place to start if you just want to get pictures of pens and smaller objects.

*EDIT:* I forgot the 1st thing.  In fact if it isn't in the instructions, it should be.  

Step 1: Throw away the tripod & buy a good one.


----------



## jallan (Jun 21, 2015)

I had this one but did not like the tent as it was wobbly. Bought a sq. tent set up and is much better.


----------



## farmer (Jun 21, 2015)

*Lights*



BSea said:


> That's the one I bought.  It works, but the backdrops are terrible.  They wrinkle easily.  I ended up buying a gray foam board for a background. The lights work OK, but I'm about to buy new lights (at least 3) to get the lighting more uniform.
> 
> It's a good place to start if you just want to get pictures of pens and smaller objects.
> 
> ...


 

You might want to examine what you just said .

Fact is the pen is only 5 inches long,  How many lights do you need to light up a subject  5 inches long?

The more lights the more reflection or glare lines   UV glare and Polarized glare lines from each light !

Maybe you don't need a bunch of lights, maybe you need control one light .

Allot easier to control one light  then three..

Just trying to keep things simple................


----------



## farmer (Jun 21, 2015)

*lighting*



mrgator said:


> I ran across this on Ebay and was wondering if anyone had any info. on it?   Pros, cons, worth a shot?  16" Photo Studio Photography Light Tent Backdrop Kit Lighting in A Box 40cm Cube | eBay
> 
> Thanks!
> Erik


 
Hi Erik 
Everyone photographs there products differently !

It really depends on

What is your budget.
How important is the quality of the photographs are...
How much of your personal labor  you plan on investing .
How much  room you have to set up your camera gear.

Product or commercial photography can be nothing less then hard work.

Your light tent and little lights in that photo tent studio kit  look like junk to me....
I have bought one of these kits , Not the brand you are buying  but my kit was closer to 400.00 bucks and  its sits  there collecting dust.
The main reason I don't use the photo box is because I had glare or reflection issues photographing pool cues .

This is your goal, you need to shine enough light on your pen so your camera can capture the image's shape and color in detail.
If you plan on taking pictures every other day then you will want a lighting system that you get quality photographs everytime .

If the light is to bright soften it.
If you have to much glare , then filter the electromagnetic polarized waves out of the light 
If you don't like the shadows change the angle of the light ,or reflect light to where you don't have a shadow .
Or change the angle of the camera .

Budget  30 bucks .

One decent LED flash light .

One piece or several piece of white cotton cloth to soften the LED  Flashlight.

One or two rubber bands to hold the cotton cloth over the front of the LED flash light.

And optional only is you have a camera that you can put on a CLP on the lens .
If so send me your address and I will mail you a little piece of Linear polarized film to put over the white cotton cloth you have over the LED flash light to soften the intense harsh LED lighting.

You see once any light is softened or reflected it picks up polarized waves , and will cause glare on all smooth non metallic surfaces.
The little piece of linear polarized film will filter out the un wanted glare or ( polarized reflection ).
Best part is  I will send you the film for free so my suggestions cost you nothing.

I don't like Photo tents  because 
angle of light control 
No possible way to filter polarized waves out of the light.
The photo tent actually creates polarized wave in the light causing glare or polarized reflection.




The book Light Science and Magic  can be extremely helpful .


----------



## Souths1der (Jun 29, 2015)

I have a similar kit, the lights and tripod are not good.  But that was fine for me in the end.  I pulled out my full size tripod we use for the camcorder and a couple desk lamps with 5k CFL's in them.  Ultimately I only needed the small light box.


----------



## vakmere (Jul 3, 2015)

mrgator said:


> I ran across this on Ebay and was wondering if anyone had any info. on it?   Pros, cons, worth a shot?  16" Photo Studio Photography Light Tent Backdrop Kit Lighting in A Box 40cm Cube | eBay
> 
> Thanks!
> Erik


 
Here's the same one for $10.95, what's up with that? And why would one use a cell phone for photography?

16" Photo Studio Photography Light Tent Backdrop Kit Lighting Box 40cm Cube Or | eBay


----------

